# 2010 Nissan GT-R Gets Updates, More Power and Price Hike



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

It's barely just 2009 and already Nissan is announcing some minor tweaks to the GT-R as a 2010 model. Most notably the twin-turbo V6 gets a slight bump from 480hp to 485hp. Most importantly, however, is that the dual-clutch transmission (the fragility of which has become a running joke in many online communities) will get new program for the Transmission Control Module to increase acceleration times while improving every day drivability when the Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) is switched on.

Other highlights include upgraded brake lines and brake calipers that now feature the Brembo and Nissan logos. The suspension also gets some adjustments thanks new spring and shock rates as well as a completely redesigned Bilstein shock setup.

Outside, the standard vehicle gets a slightly darker set of 20-inch RAYS forged wheels while a new "near-black" finish comes standard on the Premium model. One new color, Pearl White, will also be offered.

Safety has also been improved for 2010 with standard front seat, side impact and curtain airbags.

As we already mentioned, the 2010 GT-R will also get a slight price hike, with the standard model coming in at just over $80,000 ($80,790 to be exact) and the Premium model priced at $83,040.

It seems every time the Nissan GT-R is in the news it's getting more expensive, however, it's hard to complain considering it's still a bargain.

More: *2010 Nissan GT-R Gets Updates, More Power and Price Hike* on AutoGuide.com


----------

